# Bird Photos and Others



## anario (Oct 23, 2014)

This link has a few of my bird photos : http://newbabycamera.weebly.com

My wife and I recently found out that we are going to have a baby. This will be our first child and we are both very excited and are looking forward towards this experience. We want to document our child’s early years through pictures and video for when they are grown up. I am trying to save up for a new Canon camera that can help me both take pictures and videos. Unfortunately the camera that we want is not cheap so I created this website to share some of the pictures that I have taken. If you like any of these pictures and would like to contribute to the new baby camera fund we will appreciate that very much. These are not professional pictures. These are just few pictures that I have taken on vacation. Thank you very much for your support – Excited Father! Here is the link to the website: http://newbabycamera.weebly.com


----------



## saigon (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice shots, a lovely heron there


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice pictures. 

Welcome to CR


----------

